# Kathikas & Theletra



## neil-t (Sep 27, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone has any views on Kathikas & Theletra. I have seen on a couple of websites that Theletra is an "abandoned village" or is this just an old part of the village? Are they very remote, or fairly accessible? we are hoping to find somewhere that is quiet and peaceful but where it is fairly easy to drive to a town and the beach. Finally what would they be like in winter? as they appear to be fairly high. Any other information would be very welcome. Thanks, Neil


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

neil-t said:


> Just wondering if anyone has any views on Kathikas & Theletra. I have seen on a couple of websites that Theletra is an "abandoned village" or is this just an old part of the village? Are they very remote, or fairly accessible? we are hoping to find somewhere that is quiet and peaceful but where it is fairly easy to drive to a town and the beach. Finally what would they be like in winter? as they appear to be fairly high. Any other information would be very welcome. Thanks, Neil


Both Kathikas and Theletra are fairly far from any beaches.
Theletra was abondoned after an earthquake damaged most of the houses and a new village also called Theletra was built nearby. Some of the old houses are now being renovated after many years and there are now a few occupied ones again.
The old village has aboslutely no amenities but is notfar from the new viallge which does have some very basic amenities.
Kathikas has basic amenities and some vey nice tavernas. It can get very cold in Kathikas in the winter though so if you buy there make sure the house is well insulated and has central heating.

Veronica


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

My wife and I really like Kathikas. Her Step Dad has a second home, a renovated stone villa that is great - very quaint, a bit cooler and relaxing in the summer. It is very cold in the winter, but with central heat and wood fireplace it is cozy. It is quite a drive into Paphos with the windy roads although we know a family of 3 smalls kids that lives nearby in Drousia and they love it (just a side thought there). Into Peyia/Coral Bay the drive is not too bad though. I suppose it all depends what you are used to and your lifestyle.


----------

